# C-SPAN Presidential Ranking Survey



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Anyone else see Andy Rooney on 60 Minutes mention this tonight? I was pissed T Jeff didnt crack the top five. And I'm a big Adams Sr. fan, but I concede his presidency was much less sucessful than all the other stuff he did in life. And if you're a big "Democracy Rules" type of person, you gotta be made Jackson was so far down the list.

- Obie

http://www.c-span.org/PresidentialSurvey/Overall-Ranking.aspx

I couldn't get the chart to post. You'll hafta follow the link.


----------

